# Avery label printing question



## GrandpasFootsteps (Apr 27, 2011)

If I use the 8164 / 5164 Avery labels, is there a trick to getting them to print edge-to-edge? My printer has minimum margins. I see a lot of people producing labels here that are all color with no white edges/borders. What I've been doing so far is using the gummed full sheet paper and only printing 4 labels on it. But I'd like to see about using the Avery labels.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 27, 2011)

When creating the label you bring you image or boarder clear to the edge and it will be that way on each label. The minimum margin you are talking about could be on the entire sheet but not the individual labels.


----------



## Sirs (Apr 27, 2011)

also if your doing a label with color other than white you can always use that same color for the background color, then when it prints out there won't be any white on the edges of the label


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 27, 2011)

I like to run mine just a fuzz over the avery template guide. This ensures no unwanted white space on my label.


----------



## MN-winer (Apr 28, 2011)

Same thing happens to me. I just trim them up and they work fine. Usually its less than a 1/16 of an inch where there is white on the edges, and its usually one edge. If you bring them to a professional printer they can do it perfect and it really doesn't cost that much - under 1$ per sheet for sure.


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Apr 28, 2011)

MN-winer said:


> Same thing happens to me. I just trim them up and they work fine. Usually its less than a 1/16 of an inch where there is white on the edges, and its usually one edge. If you bring them to a professional printer they can do it perfect and it really doesn't cost that much - under 1$ per sheet for sure.



This is actually a great idea considering the cost of ink my inkjet printer. By professional, do you mean a place like the Walmart / Walgreens photo lab? Or some other type of pro?


----------



## MN-winer (Apr 28, 2011)

yes - just a professional printer, like insty prints, kinko's. I got some done for .60 cents per page, so its better than using up your home printer ink.


----------



## Papa b (Sep 2, 2011)

You can also use a free template from worldlabel.com her is the link I hope this help ( may be too late)
http://www.worldlabel.com/Templates/wl-ol150PrintShop.htm


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 3, 2011)

I had the same problem with white corners so I design all my labels with white edges. No bleeds. 

I place a photo in the middle with maybe a half- three qtr. of an inch on each side. Type above and below. They all look fine and I use less ink plus no trimming. 

In the beginning you are picky but trust me after awhile you'll simplify the process. Get them bulk printed or as I said. I'm happy if I can get them on all straight.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 3, 2011)

Ditto to what Steve said. If you need to add color to the edge, extend it over the edge a bit. With Avery software you can do this.


----------

